
Roadblocks to a Decentralized Internet - danroseman
https://medium.com/@danielroseman/roadblocks-to-a-decentralized-internet-84e47c1bcb15
======
danroseman
Hi folks! This is the first of a series of articles I'm working on to address
blockchain issues from a critical perspective. Constructive feedback welcome!

~~~
wmf
I'm not convinced that identity is a problem. Facebook/Twitter/etc. got along
mostly fine for years without either consulting an external oracle or acting
as an oracle. And then when they started "verifying" identities they did a
terrible job anyway. So dapps using self-sovereign identity can't really do
any worse than the status quo.

~~~
danroseman
Thanks for your feedback! I submit that Facebook/Twitter/etc. are in fact
consulting/relying on several external oracles for identity verification (i.e.
- email service provider for email verification, telecom provider for cell
phone verification, government sources for photo ID/SSn verification.) Of
course, some identity data points (location, relationship status, career,
etc.) are unverified and thus do not require any oracles.

Can you elaborate on what you mean by "self-sovereign identity"?

~~~
wmf
It's just a fancy way of saying that you are whoever you say you are and the
system doesn't attempt to claim anything stronger than that.

